# 95 Maxima Auto Stalling at Stop Signs



## jwickert (Oct 9, 2010)

I just bought this 95 Maxima, starts and runs well. The problem I am having is that when I pull up to a stop the engine stalls. I can start it right back up and it idles fine. Any suggestions or help would be appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

FIrst thing to do would be to adjust the TPS per the TSB#NTB99-053b. It's usually not a bad idea to check the inside of the throttle body for varnish buildup, first, and clean as necessary prior to doing this. Then, warm up the engine, running it at 2,000RPM for 2 minutes, then shut it off. Disconnect the TPS sensor, start the vehicle and adjust the base idle to spec via the screw on the IACV-AAC valve. Shut the engine off and reconnect TPS. Erase any stored DTC's. Road test and see how she is. Of course, check for the obvious, first, ie leaking vacuum lines, dirty filters, incorrect spark plugs (stick with OEM type NGK's), etc. I'm assuming it's not coming to a "jerking" stop, which would indicate a torque converter lock-up issue...something more common on GM's and not so much on Nissans.


----------



## tjsdaddy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Could be a simple fix!*

You may want to replace your air filter and then clean your MAF sensor with CRC MAF senor cleaner! I have a 2000 Maxima and had the same problem, even had a "stinky-odd" smelling exhaust and all is fixed! The best $20.00 I ever spent $7 for the CRC and $13 for the air cleaner!!) Good luck!


----------



## jwickert (Oct 9, 2010)

*Problem Solved*

Thanks tjsdaddy. Tried the MAS Cleaning alnog with a new Air Filter. Problem solved, car even idles smoother!


----------

